# Rail-Plunge-Track Saws



## bw1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry maybe I wasn't entirely clear when I said track and clamps. I meant tracksaw. The ez system uses a circular saw. With that you mount a small plastic base under the saw that has grooves in it that will ride on the track. That saw/base is also used with the UEG tool shown in the video. So what I meant was undo the 4 knobs and the saw/base can be removed from UEG and used on the ez track. Place track on board, clamp to cutline, set saw and cut. The tools share components.

I like the tracksaw system because of the safetly and accuracy. Much easier to work than a tablesaw.


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have seen the Woodstar plunge saw in a couple of stores close to me. They class it more as a diy saw, but if only using it once or twice a week it seems a good buy.

John...


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

slowsol said:


> It's a giant, awkward looking rip guide. What am I missing?
> No angle cuts, no small piece cutting. How much is it?


:clap:



bw1 said:


> Sorry maybe I wasn't entirely clear when I said track and clamps. I meant tracksaw. The ez system uses a circular saw. With that you mount a small plastic base under the saw that has grooves in it that will ride on the track. That saw/base is also used with the UEG tool shown in the video. So what I meant was undo the 4 knobs and the saw/base can be removed from UEG and used on the ez track. Place track on board, clamp to cutline, set saw and cut. The tools share components.
> 
> I like the tracksaw system because of the safetly and accuracy. Much easier to work than a tablesaw.


That thing is a joke comparing it to a tracksaw. It's a rip guide. Just a tad of a difference.


----------



## bw1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Not comparing anything to a tracksaw. slowsol asked about it and I tried to explain. Go ahead and read the post I made last you can clearly see I'm talking about 2 different tools which happen to share a couple parts.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Then you are off topic. This is a thread about tracksaws. Are you Dino?


----------



## bw1 (Dec 27, 2012)

All I said was to checkout Eurekazone and gave a link to a new product that is integrated into their tracksaw system. The 2 tools complement eachother. A guy asked some questions and I tried to explain for their benefit. It took me a while of reading to understand how their products work so I can see where the confusion may come from. I'm not off topic.

Are you Dino? LOL -No I'm one of his customers.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

bw1 said:


> All I said was to checkout Eurekazone and gave a link to a new product that is integrated into their tracksaw system.


Bro it was your first post:blink: And you were dropping links to some pile of carp







That was off topic.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Bro it was your first post:blink: And you were dropping links to some pile of carp That was off topic.


Where do you get these pics and icons?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> Where do you get these pics and icons?


Google Images


----------



## bw1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sure it was my first post, who cares? If I was a dewalt owner and linked to one of their products would I get the same response?


Nice pic.


----------



## eddiegoodfellar (Dec 28, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My research shows it's the same as this saw. Also it looks like it fits on a Makita, Festool track. Won't really know that unless I have one?


It fits on the Festool tracks. I tested this myself last week. 

I bought the saw a couple weeks ago off ebay for my father-in-law and i was really impressed with the quality of the product ( for the price ). The cuts were very nice and glue ready IMO ( not a pro woodworker ). The rail was the weak point and I recommend the Festool.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

The fact is the Mods of this forum have a very hard time keeping it spam free. They do a very good job. When you drop links to junk on your first post you look like spam! Then when your profile is checked you have NO info there. This is also what a spammer dose. So you looked like a spammer. You smelt like spam. I thought you were spam.







:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

eddiegoodfellar said:


> It fits on the Festool tracks. I tested this myself last week.
> 
> I bought the saw a couple weeks ago off ebay for my father-in-law and i was really impressed with the quality of the product ( for the price ). The cuts were very nice and glue ready IMO ( not a pro woodworker ). The rail was the weak point and I recommend the Festool.


Well Thanks for the input:thumbsup: I just won the one I bid on minuets ago. Did the one you got have free shipping? Mine did:laughing: their jaw gonna drop when they see they are sending it to Waikiki:clap: 
It looks like they all buy the track from the same plant in China.


----------



## eddiegoodfellar (Dec 28, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well Thanks for the input:thumbsup: I just won the one I bid on minuets ago. Did the one you got have free shipping? Mine did:laughing: their jaw gonna drop when they see they are sending it to Waikiki:clap:
> It looks like they all but the track from the same plant in China.


I did win the one with free shipping.

I should have been more clear about the track. I did not like that it was 2 25" tracks instead of 1 55" track. I could feel when the saw went over the connection point of the two tracks. I was cutting something not completely flat though.......

I just wanted to cut the splinter guard for the father-in-law before i left.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes I saw the BS track. I did see where it compared with a Mikita track and it looked the same. So I now need a track:whistling it will likely cost more than the saw:no:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Regarding the free shipping, a lot of those you need to read the fine print where it mentions something about 48 states.:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank Red:thumbsup: I red it well. Then there are those that don't know we exist till they have to ship to us:laughing: It's no big deal with USPS.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You can always just go back to the ways of old


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I had my 8' rip guide fly off the top of my van last week:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I had my 8' rip guide fly off the top of my van last week:whistling


I had two pieces of osb actually break in half at the straps points, on my racks and fly off


----------

